# Flieger Friday: The 5 Best Flieger Chronographs From Germany



## traddad (May 11, 2021)

Nice article.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I think my favorites in order are the Sinn, Hanhart, Damasko, Tutima, and the Guinard.


----------



## bibimbap_tacos (May 10, 2021)

I am loving the Sinn. Pure tool watch. A great example of function over fashion and it's gorgeous because of it.


----------



## lnino (Jan 11, 2019)

Liking the Damasko. Thank you for the article.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This thread is three years old. I think Bhanu needs to update it. [emoji23]


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> This thread is three years old. I think Bhanu needs to update it. [emoji23]


Have a look into www.fliegerfriday.com and read his articles in the Spring issue of Revolution „Top Guns", „Late Bloomer". Also worth to be read: Bahnu's Flieger related articles on Quill & Pad.


----------



## Dukeblue (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep


----------

